# Please advise on 1st road bike



## LimeCola (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey guys I've recently gotten into cycling and found it to be a lifelong hobby and sports. After renting bikes from nearby local dealers and riding with friends I've decided to buy my first road bike. Please help me make a decision on which bike that's the best bang for the buck in terms of components and such. Tri and normal bike handles are fine as I've ridden with both and both felt pretty comfy to my fit. I'm a 5'7"-5'8", 155lb male, please give me some advise on which would be best for me. I've narrowed it down to these three bikes from bikesdirect.com with specs and name. Thank you very much in advance

-Tom

*Motobecane Triathlon 2009 Nemesis PRO @ $1095.98 (List $2895)*
Specs:

Frame Motobecane Z-Matrix6 Aero A-6 Quaternary phase Aluminum alloy, custom butted and Aero shaped, Integrated Head Tube, Double water bottle mounts shaped seat stays Motobecane for Motobecane Triathlon 2009 Nemesis PRO @ $1095.98
ged dropout with replaceable derailleur hanger 
Fork MOTOBECANE FC-770 Bonded Aero Carbon w/ 1 1/8" ALUMINUM steerer 
Crankset FSA SL-K Carbon Fiber w/ Integrated Spindle, 7075 CNC 39/53T Chainring 
Bottom Bracket FSA MegaEXO exterior bearing system 
Pedals None 
Front Derailleur Shimano Dura-Ace 7800, Braze-on 
Rear Derailleur Shimano Dura-Ace 7800 
Shifters Shimano DuraAce, SL-BS78 20-speed 
Cassette/Freewheel Shimano ULTEGRA, 10-speed, 12-23T 
Chain Shimano Ultegra 6600, 10-Speed 
Front Hub Ritchey PRO Sealed Cartridge Bearing 
Rear Hub Ritchey PRO Sealed Cartridge Bearing 
Spokes Bladed Stainless steel, black finish 
Rims Ritchey PRO OCR Aero Deep Section, Black w/ CNC sidewalls 
Tires Continental ULTRASport, 700x23c with Ultralite presta tubes 
Brake Set Cane Creek SCR-3 w/Cartridge Pads 
Brake Levers Tektro 4.0 Reverse for Aero Bars 
Headset VP Integrated Road Sealed Cartridge Bearing Threadless 1 1/8" +hollow 25mm spacer Handlebar RITCHEY PRO Cow Bar with RITCHEY PRO Clip-on Aero bars 
Stem Ritchey PRO Aluminum 
Tape/Grip Motobecane custom cork wrap 
Saddle Motobecane Velo UltraLite Racing with Cro-Mo rails 
Seat Post Ritchey PRO Aluminum, 27.2 
Seat Clamp Integrated bolt system

*Motobecane Triathlon 2010 Nemesis @ $895.95 (List $1995)*
Specs:

Frame Motobecane Z-Matrix6 Aero A-6 Quaternary phase Aluminum alloy, custom butted and Aero shaped, Integrated Head Tube, Double water bottle mounts shaped seat stays Motobecane forged dropout with replaceable derailleur hanger 
Fork MOTOBECANE FC-770 Bonded Aero Carbon with 1 1/8" ALUMINUM steerer 
Crankset TruVativ Rouleur GXP w/ Integrated Spindle, 7075 CNC 39/53T Chainring 
Bottom Bracket TruVativ GXP exterior bearing system 
Pedals None 
Front Derailleur Shimano ULTEGRA 6600, Braze-on 
Rear Derailleur Shimano ULTEGRA 6600 
Shifters Shimano DuraAce, SL-BS78 20-speed 
Cassette/Freewheel Shimano ULTEGRA, 10-speed, 12-23T 
Chain Shimano Ultegra 6600, 10-Speed 
Front Hub Shimano RS-10, rubber labrinyth sealed angular contact bearings 
Rear Hub Shimano RS-10, rubber labrinyth sealed angular contact bearings 
Spokes Direct drive, Stainless steel, 14g with red spoke nipples 
Rims Shimano RS-10 Aero Deep Section, Black w/ CNC sidewalls 
Tires Continental ULTRASport, 700x23c with Ultralite presta tubes 
Brake Set Tektro RX40 w/Cartridge Pads 
Brake Levers Tektro 4.0 Reverse for Aero Bars 
Headset VP Integrated Road Sealed Cartridge Bearing Threadless 1 1/8" +hollow 25mm spacer Handlebar RITCHEY PRO Cow Bar with RITCHEY PRO Clip-on Aero bars 
Stem Ritchey PRO Aluminum 
Tape/Grip Motobecane custom cork wrap 
Saddle Motobecane Velo UltraLite Racing with Cro-Mo rails 
Seat Post Ritchey PRO Aluminum, 27.2 
Seat Clamp Motobecane Ultralite alloy, 31.8mm

*2010 Windsor Knight Road Bike @ $899 (List $1999)*
Specs:

Main Frame Windsor Select 6061 Series DoubleButted Aluminum, Double water bottle mounts 
Rear Triangle Windsor Custom butted and Tapered 6061 series Kinesis Aluminum, Windsor forged road dropout with replaceable derailleur hanger, rear rack mounts 
Fork Kinesis Carbon Fiber PRO Series, 1.125 inch steerer tube 
Crankset TruVativ Elita GXP GigaXpipe 30/39/52T - Special Black Finish Bottom Bracket TruVativ GXP integrated external bearing 
Pedals/Cleats Clipless pedals (compatible with most two-bolt sole pattern shoes) 
Front Derailleur Shimano Ultegra 6700, clamp-on, 31.8mm for triple 
Rear Derailleur Shimano Ultegra 6700, 10-speed 
Shifters Shimano Ultegra 6700, 10-speed, Flight Deck compatible 
Cassette/Freewheel Shimano CSHG5600, 10-speed, 12-25T (30 gears total) 
Chain Shimano CN5600, 10-speed 
Front Hub Vuelta XRP Pro Precision sealed bearing Road, Black 
Rear Hub Vuelta XRP Pro Precision sealed bearing Road, Black 
Spokes Stainless bladed black finish 
Rims VUELTA XRP Black W/CNC Sidewalls 
Tires Michelin Dynamic high pressure road, 700 x 23c, presta valve tubes 
Brake Set Tektro Aluminum calipers dual pivot (black finish) 
Brake Levers Shimano Ultegra 6700 STI (integrated with shift levers) 
Headset Threadless Cane Creek, Contact Sealed Cage Ball Bearing, 1.125 inch threadless 
Handlebar Ritchey Ergo Road, 6061 Aluminum 31.8 clamp 
Stem Ritchey Logic Comp Road 1.125 inch for threadless steerer 
Tape/Grip Windsor CustomCork wrap Black 
Saddle Windsor Racing with Cro-Moly rails 
Seat Post FSA FR-270 Carbon wrap, Black Carbon Weave 27.2 
Seat Clamp Windsor Ultralite alloy, 31.8mm, Lazer etched

p.s. sorry for the wall of text


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hello, Tom and welcome to RBR. 

I don't know if you've done much lurking here before posting, but many members feel that fit matters most. We have varying opinions on how to actually_ attain _that optimal fit, but (assuming) this is your first real road bike and you're relatively new to the sport, I think your best bet is your LBS's.

Because you're new, they'll assist with initially determining sizing requirements and from there, fit. As some posters have pointed out, some shops are better than others, so when visiting you have to be aware of the level of attention and expertise the shops offer. And yes, the different levels of service will be evident.

In addition to fit assistance, they'll offer final assembly/ tuning and warranty assistance, if needed. Online retailers offer none of this, nor do you get to ride the bikes beforehand. Get sizing wrong and you either have to make do, or send the bike back at your expense. 

If you're opposed to going with an LBS, I suggest getting some info on the best fitting bike you have access to and have ridden. By that I mean getting the make/ model and frame size, noting the stem length and angle and locating a geometry chart to compare the BD bikes with. The closer the numbers, the better (most notably, the effective top tube) and then you'll be able to make a_ somewhat _educated guess on frame size.

One last thing. Unless you can do your own wrenching, whatever path you choose, you'll be visiting your LBS for service, so you may as well scout out a reputable one now. You'll need their services for (at least) final assembly and tuning, but likely inital fit assistance as well.


----------



## LimeCola (Apr 5, 2010)

I just visited a LBS today and got some of the specs down as you advised, it was very helpful to actually jump on other bikes to feel their stiffness and so forth. Thanks alot for that advise. Could you also advise me on the components of these bikes so I could get the best bang for the buck. I'm not sure which is a good deal vs which isnt in terms of just the component list. I've cross checked the frame geometry of the bikes to the three and can now closely which frame size I want. Its just the components I'm iffy on. Tyvm once again for any advise possible.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

LimeCola said:


> I just visited a LBS today and got some of the specs down as you advised, it was very helpful to actually jump on other bikes to feel their stiffness and so forth. Thanks alot for that advise. Could you also advise me on the components of these bikes so I could get the best bang for the buck. I'm not sure which is a good deal vs which isnt in terms of just the component list. I've cross checked the frame geometry of the bikes to the three and can now closely which frame size I want. Its just the components I'm iffy on. Tyvm once again for any advise possible.


I'm glad you took my advice, but you aren't offering much in the way of specifics on the bikes you rode or sizing requirements you have, so I'll just offer that it's in your interest to have that aspect resolved and leave it at that. 

Nowhere in your posts do you say you'll be doing tri's regularly, but that aside, I wouldn't recommend either of those tri bikes simply because (IMO) the Windsor Knight is the better choice for general road riding. I can pick nits with some of all the component packages but the Ultegra group is bulletproof and will last for many thousands of miles and years. It may even outlast that frameset, so no worries there.

Wheelsets are normally upgraded within a relatively short period of time, so I wouldn't let the minor differences between them influence the choice. 

Hope this helps..


----------



## LimeCola (Apr 5, 2010)

Yea it helped tons, I took your advise and when w/ the Knight as I heard some great thing about it from a LBS also. I appreciate all the time and effort you put into replying for the post, you have my many many thanks. The world is blessed with people like you.


----------



## conradcliff (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm seriously considering the Windsor night as well, could you give an update as to it's performance...I'm particularly interested in how well the wheel set is holding up.

Edit: I was also just reading that a lot of people are having problems with the bottom bracket..any issues with it so far?


Thanks for any info you can give!


----------



## K_Barger (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought a Windsor Knight 60cm and just received it last week. Bike is phenomenal, with really nice components. You could practically part the bike out for more than the $900 price tag. As long as you can handle Windsor not having the brand recognition like a Trek, Felt or other big name bikes it is worth the $1,000 you'll save on the full set up. I would recommend some gel bar tape and a better saddle for quick fixes. Otherwise a steal for the price.


----------



## conradcliff (Jul 18, 2010)

Sweet, thanks for the info! I'm still kinda freaked out about that BB though...really love to hear from someone that has put some miles on it..
I'm leaning more toward the Mercier Corvus because of what I've read...let me go find it and link back real quick..4min later I've found the link: http://www.mtbr.com/cat/drivetrain/bottom-bracket/truvativ/gxp/PRD_412565_104crx.aspx
and I've also found out that they have sold out of my size in the Knight...I wonder how often they get new shipments in.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

conradcliff said:


> Sweet, thanks for the info! I'm still kinda freaked out about that BB though...really love to hear from someone that has put some miles on it..
> I'm leaning more toward the Mercier Corvus because of what I've read...let me go find it and link back real quick..4min later I've found the link: http://www.mtbr.com/cat/drivetrain/bottom-bracket/truvativ/gxp/PRD_412565_104crx.aspx
> and I've also found out that they have sold out of my size in the Knight...I wonder how often they get new shipments in.


Those BB's have been known to be problematic for some time now. In your price range that may be about all that's offered, so the best you can do is get the bike that fits and suites you best and depend on the warranty if any problems were to develop. Also, over a period of time you could plan on upgrading the OEM crankset/ BB.


----------



## conradcliff (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah, I can understand that...however, the comparably priced bike, the Corvus, uses the FSA Mega EXO external bearing BB which I've read good things about. Though I may not have done enough digging for the dirt on it :-/


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

conradcliff said:


> Yeah, I can understand that...however, the comparably priced bike, the Corvus, uses the FSA Mega EXO external bearing BB which I've read good things about. Though I may not have done enough digging for the dirt on it :-/


I'm not an expert on all the FSA offerings, but if the Mega EXO mates with the Gossamer crankset its track record is no better. BTW, FWIW both BB's you mentioned use external bearings.


----------



## conradcliff (Jul 18, 2010)

That it does, thanks for the info..
2 quick questions:

1.) Is one of the two BB's more compatible with other brands than the other? I know I was reading that the TruVativ Elita GXP crankset couldn't be used with other BB's..is that true for the FSA as well? I'd like to just have to replace the BB if it turns out to be crap without having to reaplce the crankset as well.

2.) You mentioned the they were both external bearing BB's. I was under the impression that this was a good thing..is that the case?

Thanks for all the help so far, it's really helping out a lot!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

conradcliff said:


> That it does, thanks for the info..
> 2 quick questions:
> 
> 1.) Is one of the two BB's more compatible with other brands than the other? I know I was reading that the TruVativ Elita GXP crankset couldn't be used with other BB's..is that true for the FSA as well? I'd like to just have to replace the BB if it turns out to be crap without having to reaplce the crankset as well.
> ...


I'm not sure what you're saying in #1. TruVativ _is_ FSA. That aside, re: the compatibility issue, this thread may shed a little light on the topic, although from what I gather, the predominant theme seems to be "it depends".
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=191605

To clarify my post re: #2, I offered that both GXP and MegaExo both used external bearings because you previously stated that _Corvus, uses the FSA Mega EXO external bearing BB which I've read good things about_, so I wanted to make sure you knew that was the case for GXP as well. 

I use Shimano Hollowtech ll which also uses external bearing and they suite the purpose, so yes, the design itself is fine.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

PJ352 said:


> I'm not sure what you're saying in #1. TruVativ _is_ FSA. That aside, re: the compatibility issue, this thread may shed a little light on the topic, although from what I gather, the predominant theme seems to be "it depends".
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=191605
> 
> To clarify my post re: #2, I offered that both GXP and MegaExo both used external bearings because you previously stated that _Corvus, uses the FSA Mega EXO external bearing BB which I've read good things about_, so I wanted to make sure you knew that was the case for GXP as well.
> ...



I should just point out
Truvativ is NOT FSA
Truvativ is from SRAM
FSA is from TH
very different companies; and products
but both are good


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> I should just point out
> Truvativ is NOT FSA
> Truvativ is from SRAM
> FSA is from TH
> ...


You're 1/2 right. I confused FSA (Gossamer) and SRAM (TruVativ), but neither have a good track record. Google them if you doubt this.


----------



## conradcliff (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I ended up ordering the Windsor Knight with the truvativ Elita crankset..haven't had a chance to put any miles on it yet but the shipping was amazing! Ordered on the 1st arrived on the 5th..totally didn't expect that..


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

conradcliff said:


> Thanks for the replies, I ended up ordering the Windsor Knight with the truvativ Elita crankset..haven't had a chance to put any miles on it yet but the shipping was amazing! Ordered on the 1st arrived on the 5th..totally didn't expect that..


Congrats on the new bike! Let us know how it works out for you, and post pics when you get a chance.


----------



## conradcliff (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks, and I sure will! This coming week I'm finally going to have some free time to play around with it. I'll probably start a new thread with all the windsor glory so as not to further hijack this one..


----------

